# Battery Wraps for 26650



## Rob Fisher (10/4/18)

Any vendors have battery wraps for 26650's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors have battery wraps for 26650's!



Watching closely 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/18)

Found some at Vape Cartel... just need to find some other stuff to order at the same time to make it worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found some at Vape Cartel... just need to find some other stuff to order at the same time to make it worthwhile.



Will go and have a look thanks 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

